# Any Drawing Requests?



## Kip (Jan 3, 2013)

*Request's Aren't being accepted at this time (I wanna finish what i have on muh plate  )*


It may take awhile to get to them (if there are a lot)

I specialize in animal crossing art so anything that is not AC may not look as good but you may still request it.


*Waiting-------*
Jake (x2)
Lovemcqueen (x2)



*Finished!*
*Lovemcqueen & Hey, Listen's! Request*


Spoiler













*Keenan's Request*


Spoiler











*Jake's Requests*


Spoiler














*Kuma's Requests*


Spoiler














*Z's Request*


Spoiler











*Looky's Request*


Spoiler











*Gummy's Request*


Spoiler











*Bacon Boy's Request*


Spoiler











*Cloud's Request*


Spoiler











*Wrathie's Request*


Spoiler











*DavidOfTAK's Request*


Spoiler











*WeiMoote's Requests*


Spoiler















*WhitneyLeigh's Request*


Spoiler











*Parfait's/Yonah's/Dimension Witch's Request*


Spoiler















*AVGanondorf's Request*


Spoiler











*Libarts' Request*


Spoiler











*HayHey's Request*


Spoiler











*The_AC_guy's Request*


Spoiler











*Hamusuta's Request*


Spoiler











*BellBringerGreen's Request*


Spoiler











*Comic321's Request*


Spoiler











*Garret's Request*


Spoiler











*MDofDarkheart's Request*


Spoiler











*Lovemcqueen's Request*


Spoiler


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 3, 2013)

Draw Kid Cat


----------



## Hey Listen! (Jan 3, 2013)

lol all he wants IS KID CAT.  So do i


----------



## Kip (Jan 3, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Draw Kid Cat



Was just thinking of doing that last night! okay i'll get on it!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 3, 2013)

My life will be complete.


----------



## Kip (Jan 3, 2013)

*KID CAT!* 'u'
hope it looks okay.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 4, 2013)

I..it's purrfect :')

I'm gonna make it my new avatar 

<33333333333333333333


----------



## Kip (Jan 4, 2013)

Haha i feel honored


----------



## Kip (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone else, or am i alone?


----------



## Keenan (Jan 5, 2013)

How about a pistachio with a top hat and a monocle at a French caf?.


----------



## Kip (Jan 5, 2013)

Keenan said:


> How about a pistachio with a top hat and a monocle at a French caf?.



Yes plz.

Haha i'm not sure how it turned out. I wasn't really able to make it look unique, sorry ^-^;


----------



## Elijo (Jan 6, 2013)

Can you please draw me a girl that that is standing on the top of a hill staring at someones grave? The girl is pale, skinny, has blue-short hair and green eyes. She wears a blue waitress dress and blue sneakers.


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2013)

draw bidoof gangnam stylin'


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 6, 2013)

Give me Killroy and Ruju fighting together.



 


Top is Killroy. Bottom is Ruju. NOW DRAW THE BOTH FIGHTING!!!! FOR MA SIGGY!!!


----------



## Kip (Jan 6, 2013)

Kumarock11 said:


> Can you please draw me a girl that that is standing on the top of a hill staring at someones grave? The girl is pale, skinny, has blue-short hair and green eyes. She wears a blue waitress dress and blue sneakers.



What style? Anime, Animal Crossing, or just anything?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 6, 2013)

KIP. Losing my paitiece. Those 2 are NOT too hard to draw. Both took 4 mins.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 6, 2013)

Kip said:


> Haha i'm not sure how it turned out. I wasn't really able to make it look unique, sorry ^-^;


It's... It's beautiful.


----------



## Caius (Jan 6, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> KIP. Losing my paitiece. Those 2 are NOT too hard to draw. Both took 4 mins.



It's a request thread. I request you cut it out.

Also I have a request of my own if you're not too busy. I have a wooper design I really like, but I'd like to see your take on it.


----------



## Elijo (Jan 6, 2013)

Kip said:


> What style? Anime, Animal Crossing, or just anything?


I don't mind either way actually. As long as it's awesome.


----------



## Kip (Jan 7, 2013)

Ahaha so many request! Sorry looky, it may take sometime ^-^;


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jan 7, 2013)

Kip said:


> *KID CAT!* 'u'
> hope it looks okay.




That picture gives me an idea, I will share my idea soon.


----------



## Kip (Jan 7, 2013)

;-; it didn't turn out like i planned!! Su surry!


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2013)

sxc,


----------



## Kip (Jan 7, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> Also I have a request of my own if you're not too busy. I have a wooper design I really like, but I'd like to see your take on it.



Most definitely! It may be a bit of a challenge but i will do my best!



Jake. said:


> sxc,



rolf!



Lookyhooky I'm not quite sure what to draw... Also, am i supposed to draw them fighting each other?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah. Draw them fighting. I gave you a picture of each so you get the idea of what they look like.
  I like the bidoof one.


----------



## Elijo (Jan 7, 2013)

I hope my drawing request is not too hard for you Kip.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 7, 2013)

Hope mine isn't too hard for you either... copycat

 I should stop making Killroy fight with Ruju....


----------



## Kip (Jan 7, 2013)

So sorry guys i meant to finish them all earlier but got side tracked. I will probably have 2 done in the morning

and nah i don't think they'll be to hard


----------



## Elijo (Jan 8, 2013)

Kip said:


> So sorry guys i meant to finish them all earlier but got side tracked. I will probably have 2 done in the morning
> 
> and nah i don't think they'll be to hard



Ok as long it gets done I'll be happy and patient.


----------



## Kip (Jan 8, 2013)

What expression is the girl supposed to have on her face?

I might need to draw this on paper first to get the base done.


----------



## Elijo (Jan 8, 2013)

Umm... I would like her to have a depressed face please.


----------



## Kip (Jan 8, 2013)

The drawing are coming along!

BTW looky, is Ruju Human? also is Ruju male or female?


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2013)

Can I request you make one of loohyhooky making out with Antonio, please?

Thank you


----------



## Kip (Jan 8, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Can I request you make one of loohyhooky making out with Antonio, please?
> 
> Thank you



Ahahah! i would if i knew what she looked like.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 8, 2013)

It's a secret...Did you know that Killroy is me and Ruju is Antonio?


----------



## Kip (Jan 8, 2013)

I got your request finished kuma! thanks for the patients. Next up i just have to finish Lookys then Z's!





It looks a lot better than what i was originally drawing, but is it good enough?


Edit: Ahhh the resize quality is awful!


----------



## Elijo (Jan 8, 2013)

Kip said:


> I got your request finished kuma! thanks for the patients. Next up i just have to finish Lookys then Z's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*[color=5G66D]Thank you so much Kip! Now my life is complete.[/color]*


----------



## Kip (Jan 8, 2013)

Kumarock11 said:


> *[color=5G66D]Thank you so much Kip! Now my life is complete.[/color]*



NP glad ya like it! 


Z i finished your request! it only took a few minutes!

I like how it turned out, not sure if this is what you asked for though XD






I'll get to your request looky!


----------



## Caius (Jan 8, 2013)

Kip said:


> NP glad ya like it!
> 
> 
> Z i finished your request! it only took a few minutes!
> ...



I wanted your take on it! This is wonderful!


----------



## Gummy (Jan 8, 2013)

You should draw a popstar Jigglypuff, that'd be lovely! With cute ribbons!


----------



## Kip (Jan 8, 2013)

DERBERL PERST!


----------



## Kip (Jan 8, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> I wanted your take on it! This is wonderful!



Yay! QuQ



Gummy said:


> You should draw a popstar Jigglypuff, that'd be lovely! With cute ribbons!



Will Do!



Looky, should i color the picture, if so then what color is Killroy?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 8, 2013)

just don't color him in at all for safety's sake...Even I don't know what color Killroy is! And I created him!!!


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2013)

Kip said:


> Ahahah! i would if i knew what she looked like.



just draw a boy and a girl making out and label one lookyhooky and the other antonio plz


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 8, 2013)

NO. Do it and I report you!!!!! I don't even like the guy so shut up!!!!!!


----------



## Trundle (Jan 8, 2013)

Jake. said:


> just draw a boy and a girl making out and label one lookyhooky and the other antonio plz



this is the best thing you have posted in a long time


----------



## Kip (Jan 9, 2013)

"Looky Its not done very well cause i didnt have any idea what to draw. Sorry if you don`t like it.


----------



## Kip (Jan 9, 2013)

Jake. said:


> just draw a boy and a girl making out and label one lookyhooky and the other antonio plz



This is tempting! But hooky does not approve :'(


My bad, i keep posting twice in a row


----------



## Cloud (Jan 9, 2013)

Could you draw an anime styled male Angel sitting on a cloud for me please.  Hope its not too much to ask!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 9, 2013)

Kip said:


> "Looky Its not done very well cause i didnt have any idea what to draw. Sorry if you don`t like it.



I like the Ruju. Just work on the Killroy! Not saying you do it again,


----------



## Kip (Jan 9, 2013)

Cloud said:


> Could you draw an anime styled male Angel sitting on a cloud for me please.  Hope its not too much to ask!



Ive never done something like this but ill give it my best 


oh and sorry looky! i didnt know what to add to killroy D:


----------



## Kip (Jan 9, 2013)

Gummy said:


> You should draw a popstar Jigglypuff, that'd be lovely! With cute ribbons!



D: I only drew one ribbon! i forgot that you wanted more ;-;


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2013)

Kip do my request this is rude of you


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a bit of a difficult one. But you would be my favorite person forever if you could do this. 
Protoman facing off against Green Arrow (hooded, not the Robin Hood costume).


----------



## Kip (Jan 9, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> I have a bit of a difficult one. But you would be my favorite person forever if you could do this.
> Protoman facing off against Green Arrow (hooded, not the Robin Hood costume).



Oooh this will be fun and much of a challenge! I will try make it as best i can!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 10, 2013)

If you can pull this off, you'll be awesome. Sorry for the hard request, but I'd love to see it and I'm sure it'll be great!


----------



## Gummy (Jan 10, 2013)

Kip said:


> D: I only drew one ribbon! i forgot that you wanted more ;-;


Aww, that's still very cute! I'll save it and use it somehow!


----------



## Kip (Jan 10, 2013)

Guys, i may not get them finished until tomorrow T_T


----------



## Kip (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm sorry cloud I'll get to your drawing! i just haven't come up with an idea.

I finished your picture Bacon Boy! i hope it lives up to your expectations.






EDIT: There were so many different versions of green arrow i didn't know which to chose so i mixed a few


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 12, 2013)

That is awesome! That's seriously really cool. I love it!


----------



## Kip (Jan 13, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> That is awesome! That's seriously really cool. I love it!



Thankya! glad it was good enough!


I`m super sorry cloud, i still haven`t come up with any idea yet! I will draw it eventually though!


----------



## Cloud (Jan 13, 2013)

Kip said:


> I`m super sorry cloud, i still haven`t come up with any idea yet! I will draw it eventually though!



It's fine, take your time!


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2013)

will u draw me i a bidoof suit lookin cute?


----------



## Kip (Jan 13, 2013)

You in a bidoof suit looking cute? if so then okay XD


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2013)

and coz i am diva i will request 2 coz i can;

can u plz draw 1 of a diva bidoof ?
ie make him gangsta and pullin ever1 and wif bling plz??


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jan 14, 2013)

A Eeyore with a heart saying "Claire loves Marc forever xxx" please  or an Eeyore in a Iron Maiden t-shirt \m/ please and thank you .


----------



## Kip (Jan 15, 2013)

Jake. said:


> and coz i am diva i will request 2 coz i can;
> 
> can u plz draw 1 of a diva bidoof ?
> ie make him gangsta and pullin ever1 and wif bling plz??



LOL! pullin everyone?



Wrathie83 said:


> A Eeyore with a heart saying "Claire loves Marc forever xxx" please  or an Eeyore in a Iron Maiden t-shirt \m/ please and thank you .



ROFL do ya mean from winnie the pooh?

Oh oh oh and just to let everyone know, they may take some time to finish!


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jan 15, 2013)

Kip said:


> LOL! pullin everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup (i'm a big fan ) lmao


----------



## Kip (Jan 15, 2013)

I tried drawing request today and i wasn't able to come up with anything! i think i may need to take a quick brake D: cause whenever i try to draw somefin it turns out awful!!


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jan 16, 2013)

Kip said:


> I tried drawing request today and i wasn't able to come up with anything! i think i may need to take a quick brake D: cause whenever i try to draw somefin it turns out awful!!




Okey dokey no probs .


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 16, 2013)

Kip said:


> I tried drawing request today and i wasn't able to come up with anything! i think i may need to take a quick brake D: cause *whenever i try to draw somefin it turns out awful!!*



This is a lie.


----------



## Kip (Jan 16, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> This is a lie.



XD thankya but not so much with artist block


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2013)

where r my other 2 rewusests?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 16, 2013)

Jake. said:


> where r my other 2 rewusests?



Kip is having an artist block. Get off his balls


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2013)

lolno


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 17, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Kip is having an artist block. Get off his balls


Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> Don't feed the trolls.



i can feed myself tyvm


----------



## Kip (Jan 17, 2013)

ROFL! Im sorry! I think its due to lack of sleep. I just spend whatever energy i left to player video games
 -u-;


----------



## Kip (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow i didn't think it would last this long ^-^; tomorrow ima force my self to draw the pictures. Ya'll waited long enough!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 20, 2013)

Do I get another request? You can get around to it when you finished everybody else. I had something that might be interesting.


----------



## Kip (Jan 21, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Do I get another request? You can get around to it when you finished everybody else. I had something that might be interesting.



Sure! anyone may request as much as they want, but they may have a lot of waiting to do 'u'


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a request do Brewster from animal crossing doing  a front flip.


----------



## Kip (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay ahaha


I just finished sketching the previous requests! i think i broke out of my artists block


----------



## Kip (Jan 21, 2013)

I've finished your request at long last! I'm very sorry it took so long cloud. It may not be what you had in mind though...


----------



## Elijo (Jan 22, 2013)

I've got a request (although it may take a while), can you please draw Kuma sitting on a cloud (at night) staring at the bright city below? 


Spoiler: This is Kuma



View attachment 2580


----------



## Kip (Jan 22, 2013)

Kumarock11 said:


> I've got a request (although it may take a while), can you please draw Kuma sitting on a cloud (at night) staring at the bright city below?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is Kuma
> ...



Yes! this should be fun! btw i like that character.


----------



## Elijo (Jan 22, 2013)

Kip said:


> btw i like that character.



Why thank you so much! It was originally a girl named Yuki but I decided to change her name to Kuma...

P.S She is one of my OC's, and I like her too... She has a really sad backstory and I hope I can try to fit her in one of my stories.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jan 22, 2013)

Kip? You have a DeviantArt? Just asking.

Also, I have a request. Can you draw my OC, Omelette?



Spoiler


----------



## Kip (Jan 22, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Kip? You have a DeviantArt? Just asking.
> 
> Also, I have a request. Can you draw my OC, Omelette?
> 
> ...




Okay! what style should i draw it in: Cartoon or Anime?

oh and yup i do! i think you might be watching me http://ataruhidiyoshi.deviantart.com/


----------



## WeiMoote (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't mind, just any style will do.


----------



## Kip (Jan 22, 2013)

Finished your request Wrathie. It didn't turn out well cause i to draw it on my old PC :< sorry!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jake's request, oh my goodness *dying*

I have a request; Whitney and Wolfgang?


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2013)

I am still waiting for mine?


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jan 22, 2013)

Kip said:


> Finished your request Wrathie. It didn't turn out well cause i to draw it on my old PC :< sorry!


Thank you!!!!!!!! *hug* i love it!!!!


----------



## Kip (Jan 23, 2013)

Wrathie83 said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!! *hug* i love it!!!!



I'm very glad you like it!


----------



## Dimension Witch (Jan 23, 2013)

Can I have one of a human whitney? :3 (anime style would be cute)
And take your time. I don't want you to rush xD


----------



## WeiMoote (Jan 23, 2013)

Kip? If you haven't started by now, I decided to go with cartoon style for my request.


----------



## Cloud (Jan 23, 2013)

Kip said:


> I've finished your request at long last! I'm very sorry it took so long cloud. It may not be what you had in mind though...



That looks great!!! Thank you so much ^_^


----------



## Kip (Jan 23, 2013)

I can't believe i actually drew it XD here is your request Jake!
Sorry its kinda bland cause i didn't know what else to add.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2013)

thx dats very sxc

Now what about me being diva? (


----------



## Kip (Jan 23, 2013)

Jake. said:


> thx dats very sxc
> 
> Now what about me being diva? (



Oh i forgot you requested that! and there is the pimp bidoof. 4 requests? 'o' i have my work cut out for me.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 24, 2013)

Kip said:


> Sure! anyone may request as much as they want, but they may have a lot of waiting to do 'u'



So yah, what I wanted you to do was to draw a picture of me in any style you want. You can get around to it whenever. I'll provide a picture when your ready.


----------



## Kip (Jan 24, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> So yah, what I wanted you to do was to draw a picture of me in any style you want. You can get around to it whenever. I'll provide a picture when your ready.



Yeah, definitely! i think I've seen a picture of you in the Picture thread, ya look cool XD


----------



## Kip (Jan 24, 2013)

I finished sketching all the requests except for 2 of Jakes since he already has 2 Ahaha


----------



## Kip (Jan 24, 2013)

I've finished your request DavidofTAK. I'm not used to drawing such a pose or whatever so it turned out rather sloppy ;-;


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jan 24, 2013)

Kip said:


> I've finished your request DavidofTAK. I'm not used to drawing such a pose or whatever so it turned out rather sloppy ;-;


I still like it


----------



## Kip (Jan 25, 2013)

DavidOfTAK said:


> I still like it



that's good to know!


----------



## Kip (Jan 26, 2013)

I meant to finish some requests yesterday & today but i never got around to it, and i can feel my atrists block slowly creeping upon me again TT-TT. 


*"Sadly I'm going to delay any further request for awhile." *The requests i have already gotten will be finished soon though!


----------



## Kip (Jan 27, 2013)

Yup, my artists block is back -_- i will do my best to get out of it!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 28, 2013)

Not the artist block D:

<3 ya Kip. I believe in you!


----------



## Kip (Jan 29, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Not the artist block D:
> 
> <3 ya Kip. I believe in you!



IKR i think when i started playing games i felt it coming on D:


And thankya! I'm really sorry for making everyone wait to long.


----------



## Kip (Jan 29, 2013)

I can't believe i actually finished a picture!

Kuma i finished your second request but its probably not what you asked for  I'm sorry. I tried my new shading style, i hope it looks okay.






EDIT: Also, i know i butchered your character, i didn't know how to draw them :O


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 30, 2013)

Kip said:


> I can't believe i actually finished a picture!
> 
> Kuma i finished your second request but its probably not what you asked for  I'm sorry. I tried my new shading style, i hope it looks okay.
> 
> ...



Woah, I love this.

Kuma better love it too


----------



## Elijo (Jan 30, 2013)

Kip said:


> I can't believe i actually finished a picture!
> 
> Kuma i finished your second request but its probably not what you asked for  I'm sorry. I tried my new shading style, i hope it looks okay.
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT!  I also love the shading! This is exactly what I wanted... Thanks!


Lovemcqueen said:


> Woah, I love this.
> 
> Kuma better love it too


She'll love it alright...
*Walks to Kuma* Hey look at this painting Kip drawed for you!
Kuma: *Examines drawing*.... *Smiles*


----------



## Kip (Jan 30, 2013)

Kumarock11 said:


> I LOVE IT!  I also love the shading! This is exactly what I wanted... Thanks!
> 
> She'll love it alright...
> *Walks to Kuma* Hey look at this painting Kip drawed for you!
> Kuma: *Examines drawing*.... *Smiles*



Yay! I'm so glad kuma likes it XD


----------



## Elijo (Jan 30, 2013)

Kip said:


> Yay! I'm so glad kuma likes it XD


XD Teehee... I can't wait to see your other drawings!


----------



## AVGanondorf (Jan 30, 2013)

All of your paintings are amazing!

I have a little request: Could you draw a happy-go-lucky Ganondorf kneeling down and picking wildflowers with a flower basket in a huge grassy field?  Maybe a little log cabin in the background?  This would be the good side of Ganondorf that no one ever suspected.  

I know that you are busy painting all of your other requests, so feel free to post-pone this request as many times as you like.  I can wait until you finish your other requests.


----------



## Kip (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you! and I'll be sure to draw your request XD not sure how i will pull it off though.

WeiMoote/BaconBaka i finished your request! Sorry for the wait. Its not very unique D:


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm not requesting, just admiring. Kip, you are very talented, and, not just in your art. You talent also lies in your generosity, which you seem to have a super-human abundance of.
I had a friend long ago who wanted to be a flash animator, so he drew at least one drawing a day to improve his skills. He was very dedicated to that practice even if he found it hard or hated what came out. He was the biggest self critic too, but when he finally showed me his latest flash creation (this was back in highschool)... it was absolutely breathtaking. He's a graphic designer for a really major company in America now. I'm very proud of him. My parents never supported my artistic ambitions. Now I teach art to kindergarten kids instead of doing it myself, but my secret aspiration is to write and illustrate children's books in the future (although because I'm out of practice, I need a lot of time and patience with myself). Shhhhh, though. It's a secret. 
Please keep up the good work, even though it's hard sometimes.


----------



## Kip (Jan 31, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> I'm not requesting, just admiring. Kip, you are very talented, and, not just in your art. You talent also lies in your generosity, which you seem to have a super-human abundance of.
> I had a friend long ago who wanted to be a flash animator, so he drew at least one drawing a day to improve his skills. He was very dedicated to that practice even if he found it hard or hated what came out. He was the biggest self critic too, but when he finally showed me his latest flash creation (this was back in highschool)... it was absolutely breathtaking. He's a graphic designer for a really major company in America now. I'm very proud of him. My parents never supported my artistic ambitions. Now I teach art to kindergarten kids instead of doing it myself, but my secret aspiration is to write and illustrate children's books in the future (although because I'm out of practice, I need a lot of time and patience with myself). Shhhhh, though. It's a secret.
> Please keep up the good work, even though it's hard sometimes.



Aww thank you very much! your words are very inspiring. I really hope you succeed in your dream! and your friend sounds amazing! i really hope to be as dedicated. BTW do you know if his video is online some where? (I'm a sucker for flash animations.) XD


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 31, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> I'm not requesting, just admiring. Kip, you are very talented, and, not just in your art. You talent also lies in your generosity, which you seem to have a super-human abundance of.
> I had a friend long ago who wanted to be a flash animator, so he drew at least one drawing a day to improve his skills. He was very dedicated to that practice even if he found it hard or hated what came out. He was the biggest self critic too, but when he finally showed me his latest flash creation (this was back in highschool)... it was absolutely breathtaking. He's a graphic designer for a really major company in America now. I'm very proud of him. My parents never supported my artistic ambitions. Now I teach art to kindergarten kids instead of doing it myself, but my secret aspiration is to write and illustrate children's books in the future (although because I'm out of practice, I need a lot of time and patience with myself). Shhhhh, though. It's a secret.
> Please keep up the good work, even though it's hard sometimes.



I agree. Kip is super amazing, generous, friendly and cool.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jan 31, 2013)

Kip said:


> Thank you! and I'll be sure to draw your request XD not sure how i will pull it off though.
> 
> WeiMoote/BaconBaka i finished your request! Sorry for the wait. Its not very unique D:



OMG, This is so awesome! I love it! 

Thank you! I didn't mind waiting, though.


----------



## Kip (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you all! There is so much emotion on my face right now that i can't even express it! I'm just very happy that people enjoy my art (And me XD)


----------



## Kip (Feb 1, 2013)

WhitneyLeigh, Request completed! I hope its okay, i didn't add much too the background.


----------



## Kip (Feb 4, 2013)

Parfait, i started your request but then realized it turned out awful so i'm gonna re-sketch it. I'm super sorry Jake & Lovemcqueen, you guys have been waiting really long for your request


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2013)

Kip said:


> Parfait, i started your request but then realized it turned out awful so i'm gonna re-sketch it. I'm super sorry Jake & Lovemcqueen, you guys have been waiting really long for your request



mate i been waitin for ever


----------



## Kip (Feb 4, 2013)

I finished your request Parfait! The head looks a bit morphed but by the time i noticed i was already too far in the picture!! X|






Also, I'm ready for your request Lovemcqueen!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 4, 2013)

Yay! Can you just click the facebook link in my signature so you can see my pictures of what I look like? I should have it on public view mode. If that doesn't work you can go on the picture threads. And if that isn't enough, I will post pics up here. I'm just too lazy to find good pictures for you to work with right now XD sorry. And you can put whatever background you want, if it all. And draw me in any style you want too.
Thanks, Kip!  sorry for being difficult.


----------



## Kip (Feb 5, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Yay! Can you just click the facebook link in my signature so you can see my pictures of what I look like? I should have it on public view mode. If that doesn't work you can go on the picture threads. And if that isn't enough, I will post pics up here. I'm just too lazy to find good pictures for you to work with right now XD sorry. And you can put whatever background you want, if it all. And draw me in any style you want too.
> Thanks, Kip!  sorry for being difficult.



No not at all! this is plenty and it should be easy to work with! It could be done tomorrow or next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







AHHH the more i look at Whitney's head the worse it looks! I really messed up.


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 5, 2013)

Kip said:


> I finished your request Parfait! The head looks a bit morphed but by the time i noticed i was already too far in the picture!! X|
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gaaawd...-crocodile tears- ITS AMAZING!
Thanks Kip! <3 I love it


----------



## Kip (Feb 5, 2013)

Parfait said:


> Oh my gaaawd...-crocodile tears- ITS AMAZING!
> Thanks Kip! <3 I love it



No problem, but you sure its amazin? ;'^';


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 5, 2013)

Kip said:


> No problem, but you sure its amazin? ;'^';


Yus  Maybe fabulous? XD


----------



## Kip (Feb 5, 2013)

Parfait said:


> Yus  Maybe fabulous? XD



 Good to know!


I finished drawing your request Lovemcqueen!






I didn't know what to add for the background so i just made it wallpaper.

I think i may draw you in animal crossing style, i was debating on what style to use, i i figure why not both? O 30


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 5, 2013)

Kip said:


> Good to know!
> 
> 
> I finished drawing your request Lovemcqueen!
> ...



Omg that was fast! And it's so sexy lol. Profile pic. Thanks Kip!


----------



## Kip (Feb 6, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Omg that was fast! And it's so sexy lol. Profile pic. Thanks Kip!



I was in a very good drawing mood today so i drew a lot and got this done. I really really hope its good enough.


----------



## Kip (Feb 6, 2013)

I just saw the comment about the arm fart!! XDD Im sorry, i didn't know what pose to give you so i just thought of something.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 7, 2013)

Kip said:


> I was in a very good drawing mood today so i drew a lot and got this done. I really really hope its good enough.



It's perfect.



Kip said:


> I just saw the comment about the arm fart!! XDD Im sorry, i didn't know what pose to give you so i just thought of something.



Lol, that girl is stupid and always criticizes art. Ignore her.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 7, 2013)

Are you still doing drawings?


----------



## Kip (Feb 8, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Are you still doing drawings?



Yup! I'll gladly eccept any request but I'm taking a slight break so it may take awhile. My drawing mood changes a lot so i could be in the mood tomorrow and get it done ;D


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh yay then c: Request: Dango...lots of damn dangos. (ones like from clannad)

Take your time! I don't mind if you take a long time.


----------



## HayHey (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for letting us request pictures. (^_^)

Could you draw an AC girl (Brown piggy-tail hair, blue eyes and any coloured outfit you think goes) with Doeraymi, Okapu and Patti as friends?

Thank you very much


----------



## Lauren (Feb 8, 2013)

Awesome! I don't mind of it takes a while I'd like one of me for my Avi you can use my Facebook ^.^ it's on private so of you just request me ill accept  click me


----------



## Kip (Feb 8, 2013)

@ Lovemcqueen: Ahaha that's good ta know!

@ Parfait: Okay this'll prolly be easy since its dangos XD

@ HayHey: No prob! Also, do you mean this hair style? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@ Lauren: Sure! i just hope it turns out well!


----------



## libarts (Feb 8, 2013)

Could you draw Dozer from AC? o:


----------



## Kip (Feb 9, 2013)

Okake! I finished most of the sketches. It takes awhile to finish em on PC though.


----------



## comic321 (Feb 9, 2013)

Can you draw Curt & Pecan scowling at each other with their arms crossed? Please?


----------



## Kip (Feb 9, 2013)

okay but it may take awhile :>


----------



## comic321 (Feb 9, 2013)

Its ok. Im a patient person. I mean I'm still waiting for New Leaf. A drawing is much easier to wait for at this point.


----------



## Kip (Feb 9, 2013)

Ahaha i know how ya feel!


----------



## comic321 (Feb 9, 2013)

So Don't worry, I can wait.  Well, heres to New Leaf being released in a few mor months!


----------



## Kip (Feb 12, 2013)

I almost finished 2 request... they were on my SD Card... and now i can't find it! so this may take some sweet time ;-;


----------



## Kip (Feb 12, 2013)

Well i found my SD Card and finished a request! Sorry for the wait AVGanondorf.

I wanted to make this a lot more creative but this is the extent of my abilities so far :< I'm bad at drawing Zelda characters. It never ends well when i try drawing them. Anyway this probably isn't what you wanted but without further ado


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 13, 2013)

Ganondor[k]f?
Picking flowers? o3o Hehe looks cool!


----------



## HayHey (Feb 13, 2013)

Kip said:


> @ Lovemcqueen: Ahaha that's good ta know!
> 
> @ Parfait: Okay this'll prolly be easy since its dangos XD
> 
> ...



If you have already started then yes thats okay. 
But if you haven't, could i change it to a single pony tail?
Sorry about the change


----------



## Kip (Feb 13, 2013)

HayHey said:


> If you have already started then yes thats okay.
> But if you haven't, could i change it to a single pony tail?
> Sorry about the change



I've started it but i will change it. I made sure it would be easy to fix in case i drew the wrong one :> its turning out real nice.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 14, 2013)

Kip said:


> Well i found my SD Card and finished a request! Sorry for the wait AVGanondorf.
> 
> I wanted to make this a lot more creative but this is the extent of my abilities so far :< I'm bad at drawing Zelda characters. It never ends well when i try drawing them. Anyway this probably isn't what you wanted but without further ado



The secret life of Ganondorf.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 14, 2013)

Any character of your choice from the show "One Piece"

Take your time


----------



## Kip (Feb 14, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Any character of your choice from the show "One Piece"
> 
> Take your time



yes Yes YES! I've been meaning to draw something from One Piece for awhile. One Piece is amazing! *-*


----------



## HayHey (Feb 15, 2013)

Kip said:


> I've started it but i will change it. I made sure it would be easy to fix in case i drew the wrong one :> its turning out real nice.



Thanks so much


----------



## Kip (Feb 15, 2013)

No Prob! sorry its taking so long people, I'm having another case of artist block. I will most certainly have all of the requests finished long before new leaf releases though XD


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 16, 2013)

Can I make an I love Kip thread?


----------



## Kip (Feb 17, 2013)

; - ; stap it, i can't handle all these emotions!


----------



## rivulet (Feb 17, 2013)

Are you still taking requests? 

If so, could you draw Punchy and Mitzi for me?


----------



## Kip (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah but Im very far behind in drawing them! it'll take a while before i can get to yours :<


----------



## Kip (Feb 18, 2013)

Surprisingly I finished a request but its not in order. I had an idea for it so i quickly drew it before i forgot. Don't worry this wont slow down any other requests.

Libarts Here it is! its a bit plain... meh i think I'm using up my creativity... WHATEVER, still gonna draw >:|


----------



## AVGanondorf (Feb 18, 2013)

Kip said:


> Well i found my SD Card and finished a request! Sorry for the wait AVGanondorf.
> 
> I wanted to make this a lot more creative but this is the extent of my abilities so far :< I'm bad at drawing Zelda characters. It never ends well when i try drawing them. Anyway this probably isn't what you wanted but without further ado



WOW.  I have no idea how you did this, but this is the exact picture that was in my head when I was requesting it.  The same angle, the same colors, everything.  Thank you, Kip!  This looks great.    The secret side of Ganondorf...


----------



## Kip (Feb 18, 2013)

AVGanondorf said:


> WOW.  I have no idea how you did this, but this is the exact picture that was in my head when I was requesting it.  The same angle, the same colors, everything.  Thank you, Kip!  This looks great.    The secret side of Ganondorf...



I'm relieved, the suspense is no longer killin' me. Glad ya like it!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 18, 2013)

Kip said:


> yes Yes YES! I've been meaning to draw something from One Piece for awhile. One Piece is amazing! *-*


*O* I'm glad theres another fan of One Piece on TBT!


----------



## Kip (Feb 19, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> *O* I'm glad theres another fan of One Piece on TBT!



Thats what i thought when i saw your avatar XD


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 19, 2013)

ERMAHGERD

Draw a chibi hamsuke!!!


----------



## Kip (Feb 19, 2013)

Okay it'll take awhile (just a heads up)


I finished your request HayHey! It turned out okay :> i would've liked to make the shading better but This is all i could come up with.





I'll do Lauren & Yonahs requests next!


----------



## HayHey (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks so much its fantastic! :^_^ Love how we're all getting lunch.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 20, 2013)

OMG CAN I CHANGE MY REQUEST I JUST THOUGHT OF SOMETHING AMAZINGGGGG!!!!

Can it be a male (me) serving coffee to all the hamster villagers in the coffee shop!!!


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 20, 2013)

Can you draw a male AC character fishing with other animals watching him? You can choose the animals


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 21, 2013)

Yay for dangos! 
(Sorry Kip for changing my username alot XD I get bored of it)


----------



## Kip (Feb 21, 2013)

HayHey said:


> Thanks so much its fantastic! :^_^ Love how we're all getting lunch.



No prob! and just a heads up guys, I'll be taking a few days off (prolly seems like thats what I'm doing now XD) so i can rest/sleep and recover all my lost energy from staying up late.  I've almost completed a few more requests just gotta color them :> also i lost my SD card with all the pictures on it (again) o_o;

Also i will be drawing your requests, its just gonna take awhile :<

@Dimension Watcher/Yonah/Parfait Ahaha i can hardly keep up with your names XD I like them all nonetheless!


----------



## Kip (Feb 23, 2013)

Lauren i finished your request, i hope its okay!


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 23, 2013)

Kip said:


> Lauren i finished your request, i hope its okay!



Awww thats so cute.
Love it.


----------



## libarts (Feb 23, 2013)

Kip said:


> Surprisingly I finished a request but its not in order. I had an idea for it so i quickly drew it before i forgot. Don't worry this wont slow down any other requests.
> 
> Libarts Here it is! its a bit plain... meh i think I'm using up my creativity... WHATEVER, still gonna draw >:|


Love it.


----------



## Kip (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm very glad! *-*


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 24, 2013)

Can I get an autographed self-portrait of Kip?


----------



## The_AC_guy (Feb 24, 2013)

ooh please make me a picture of nan and the character holding hands on a cliff overlooking the sunset (wow I kinda got specific there)


----------



## Kip (Feb 24, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Can I get an autographed self-portrait of Kip?



A self-portrait of me? or you? signed by me? XD



The_AC_guy said:


> ooh please make me a picture of nan and the character holding hands on a cliff overlooking the sunset (wow I kinda got specific there)



No, no the more specific the better! if its not too specific it may take longer for me to draw.

The picture will have to wait for awhile cause I have like 7 more request to finish :X

EDIT: disregard that ^ I've already finished it XD. It wasn't hard to draw, I'll post it either tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## The_AC_guy (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my goodness thank you nan was always my favorite character and to get a picture drawn by *you* totally sweet


----------



## Kip (Feb 25, 2013)

The_AC_guy said:


> oh my goodness thank you nan was always my favorite character and to get a picture drawn by *you* totally sweet



Oh you XD!


I finished your request Dimension Witch! (i keep thinking its Dimension Watcher for some reason o_o) i really hope its to your liking ^u^







I also finished your request The_AC_guy. I'm not sure if its what you wanted ;-;


----------



## Kip (Feb 25, 2013)

Request are closed for the moment! 
I wanna finish the previous request before they pile up again.

Thank you guys so much for requesting, It helps me expand and improve my skills!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 25, 2013)

Kip said:


> Request are closed for the moment!
> I wanna finish the previous request before they pile up again.
> 
> Thank you guys so much for requesting, It helps me expand and improve my skills!



Sure thing! When you eventually get to mine what character did you have in mind?


----------



## Kip (Feb 25, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Sure thing! When you eventually get to mine what character did you have in mind?



Hmmm, maybe luffy, sanji, or zoro... I might draw more than one ;D


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 26, 2013)

Kip said:


> I finished your request Dimension Witch! (i keep thinking its Dimension Watcher for some reason o_o) i really hope its to your liking ^u^




Ooooh MAI GAWD! -hugs it- It's so cute Kip! This calls for a signature change now and don't worry xD Dimension Watcher sounds cool.


----------



## The_AC_guy (Feb 26, 2013)

exactly what I wanted Thanks a bunch


----------



## Kip (Feb 26, 2013)

No problem  and thank you!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 26, 2013)

*giggles as I did a PM request when I should have come her instead.*
Now I feel stupid.........


----------



## Kip (Feb 27, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> *giggles as I did a PM request when I should have come her instead.*
> Now I feel stupid.........



Nah, don't feel stupid! It doesn't matter how or where i get my requests, as long as i get em :>


----------



## Kip (Feb 27, 2013)

Updated the first page so people know how  much progress I've made.


Well i finished your request Hamusuta, It was almost perfect until i started drawing the hamsters. I hope what's become of it is good enough!


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 27, 2013)

Kip said:


> Updated the first page so people know how  much progress I've made.
> 
> 
> Well i finished your request Hamusuta, It was almost perfect until i started drawing the hamsters. I hope what's become of it is good enough!



Its beyond amazing *-* Thanks so much  I finished your request by the way as well.


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry to be a dumbiemdown but how are you on my request? Take your time though, I want it really goodlooking and you cant do that if you rush a great artist


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 27, 2013)

Kip said:


> Updated the first page so people know how  much progress I've made.
> 
> 
> Well i finished your request Hamusuta, It was almost perfect until i started drawing the hamsters. I hope what's become of it is good enough!


fantastic. What program(s) do you use?


----------



## Kip (Feb 28, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Sorry to be a dumbiemdown but how are you on my request? Take your time though, I want it really goodlooking and you cant do that if you rush a great artist



Haha perfect Timing! I just finished yours, though I'm not sure its what you wanted or if it looks good enough.
I have a feeling i missed something on it. I'll recheck it some before i post it (that still may not be enough)



Garrett x50 cal said:


> fantastic. What program(s) do you use?



Thankya! I used a program called Paint Tool SAI. Its mainly used with tablets but i use a mouse so my drawings don't turn out that great.

I totally started doing request in the wrong order! sorry guys it wasn't intentional!


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 28, 2013)

Can I have one for my birthday?



Spoiler







Here's a link to a more bigger pic of her.

http://baconbaka.deviantart.com/art/Luka-the-Rebellious-Teenager-310245535


----------



## Kip (Feb 28, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Can I have one for my birthday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, well it'll take really long for me to get to this request since I'm not accepting them at the moment so I'll probably have it finished in a week or two D:


----------



## WeiMoote (Feb 28, 2013)

Fair enough. Belated Birthday Gift it is, then?

(BTW, the grey stuff on her ears are suppose to be earrings. Her ears are heavily pierced.)


----------



## Kip (Feb 28, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Fair enough. Belated Birthday Gift it is, then?
> 
> (BTW, the grey stuff on her ears are suppose to be earrings. Her ears are heavily pierced.)



Yeah, I'm su sorry :< And yup i could tell 


I finished your request BellBringerGreen! The character looks a little odd n different. I didn't know what to draw so i just drew him like this. I hope it is what you wanted and i hope it looks good enough ;'^';






Also i hope i chose good enough villagers! i drew rod pretty bad XD



Next up is Comic321 & Garrett x50 cal!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 28, 2013)

Kip said:


> A self-portrait of me? or you? signed by me? XD



A self-portrait of you. Signed too. With a heart.


Also this request actually wasn't serious but you can do it if you want XD


----------



## Kip (Feb 28, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> A self-portrait of you. Signed too. With a heart.
> 
> 
> Also this request actually wasn't serious but you can do it if you want XD





Good cause you wouldn't have liked what you saw!


----------



## Jake (Mar 1, 2013)

can you draw me making out with hot pe teacher


this may seem trolly/spammy but i'm being 100% serious if you want to do it i will PM u a picture of him


----------



## Kip (Mar 1, 2013)

Jake. said:


> can you draw me making out with hot pe teacher
> 
> 
> this may seem trolly/spammy but i'm being 100% serious if you want to do it i will PM u a picture of him




Sorry i don't take requests like this ^-^; plus, I'm not takin' anymore requests at the moment :X


----------



## Kip (Mar 1, 2013)

I've finished your request Comic321! its bland, i didn't have any idea for a background so i left it transparent :<


The more details you give me on what you want your request to be the better i can draw it, in some cases that may not be entirely true x_x... IF you want anything changed/added just say so!







BTW garrett, Which version of the characters should i draw Timeskip or the Original?



EDIT: Actually I'll just draw the Timeskip Version


----------



## comic321 (Mar 1, 2013)

This is awesom kip! Thanks! As for the background, can you maybe add like an angry fire type setting like they have in anime shows(ya know, when two people have a disagreement & stare angrily at each other) with Hamsuke saying: Uh-Oh? Thanks! once again, this is awesome!


----------



## Kip (Mar 1, 2013)

comic321 said:


> This is awesom kip! Thanks! As for the background, can you maybe add like an angry fire type setting like they have in anime shows(ya know, when two people have a disagreement & stare angrily at each other) with Hamsuke saying: Uh-Oh? Thanks! once again, this is awesome!



Alright! that's amazing, i shoulda thought of something like that (cause i do watch a heap of anime)


----------



## Trundle (Mar 2, 2013)

Could you draw a hippo? Any style you want, just a hippo.


----------



## Kip (Mar 2, 2013)

Trundle said:


> Could you draw a hippo? Any style you want, just a hippo.



okay but it'll have to wait for awhile :< since I'm not taking request at the moment. I need a break after finishing my current ones.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 3, 2013)

I just saw my request, that's so cool, thanks!!


----------



## Kip (Mar 3, 2013)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> I just saw my request, that's so cool, thanks!!



Np :>



I have artist block at the moment, sorry for keeping you all waiting! is it common to get artist block so much?


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 3, 2013)

@Kip: I get writers and artist block alot.
Especially if I get requests on one subject over and over.

Here are my tips for helping artist's block.

1. Take a break from current drawing loop (AC, HM, LoZ, etc) for a couple days.
2. Try a new drawing style from the normal. (if you do mostly AC style try drawing more realistic for abit, Vice Versa.)
3. Try doing something other than drawing. (read, write, look at collections, watch tv, etc.)


----------



## Kip (Mar 4, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> @Kip: I get writers and artist block alot.
> Especially if I get requests on one subject over and over.
> 
> Here are my tips for helping artist's block.
> ...



Thank you so much >u<. I really enjoy drawing animal crossing, i rarely get tired of it but i do need a break from it. Also i balance out what i draw cause when i get an AC request I usually draw anime/realistic things while drawing AC and vice versa. Thanks again for the tips, they had totally slipped from my mind.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 4, 2013)

@Kip: Your Welcome.
It's the least I can do to help a friend.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 6, 2013)

Kip said:


> Lauren i finished your request, i hope its okay!



Wow thats so cute! You have a talent there! hehe Thank you ^.^


----------



## Kip (Mar 7, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Wow thats so cute! You have a talent there! hehe Thank you ^.^



Thankya an no prob!



sorry guys, i've seriously been slacking ;-; (too much minecarft & runner 2) I will get back to drawing soon. Sorry my artist block kicked in when i was working on your garrett  (your request is half way finished though!)


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 9, 2013)

Can you draw me and my baby pumpkin as angels finding eachother in heaven?


Spoiler: Images I liked used as refferances



Me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pumpkin:


----------



## rivulet (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry to be bugging you, but are you working on my request at all? c:


----------



## Kip (Mar 9, 2013)

Keldeo said:


> Sorry to be bugging you, but are you working on my request at all? c:



No i haven't gotten to it yet  I'm very busy and have artist block so if i tried to draw it would turn out like a pile of dead acorns. I feel *really really bad* for not having finished you guys requests by now, I WAS WARNIN YA'LL NONESTOP THOUGH so you should'a been calling it ;D


----------



## BellGreen (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply but I love my picture! Thanks, I'm going to save it to my computer. ^-^


----------



## Kip (Mar 10, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Sorry for the late reply but I love my picture! Thanks, I'm going to save it to my computer. ^-^



I'm very glad you like it! ;u;


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Kip, are you accepting still requests for drawings? Just wondering...


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2013)

Kip said:


> *Request's Aren't being accepted at this time (Sorry! I just have a lot to finish)*



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ing-Requests&p=1283094&viewfull=1#post1283094


Yeah I'm pretty sure he's taking requests...


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 12, 2013)

Jake. said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ing-Requests&p=1283094&viewfull=1#post1283094
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm pretty sure he's taking requests...



lol ^^


----------



## Kip (Mar 12, 2013)

Jake. said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ing-Requests&p=1283094&viewfull=1#post1283094
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm pretty sure he's taking requests...



Ahaha XD I will accept request eventually, but I'm very busy at the moment.

I've almost finished garretts request. Once i do finish it then I'll have like 4 more to finish and i have to get my game out by the end of april. D: i will definitely take your request once I'm not as busy mlnintendo97!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 13, 2013)

@Kip: And my request from page 22, I hope.
Since it's not AC related, I won't mind waiting though.


----------



## Kip (Mar 13, 2013)

KaKe! I can't say when I'll get to them though. Once it took me a year to finish someones request O 30


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 14, 2013)

@Kip: You know I'll wait though. I'm a pretty patient person when it comes to Art requests.


----------



## Kip (Mar 14, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> @Kip: You know I'll wait though. I'm a pretty patient person when it comes to Art requests.



Thank you very much! it takes a lot of pressure off me when i can get to request whenever i feel :> I promise yours wont take too long though XD


----------



## comic321 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey Kip, if my request is taking to long to finish, don't stress over it. I can wait for awhile. You need to relax & recharge your batteries, you know?


----------



## Kip (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you very much! I'll be sure to get back to requests as soon as i finish the demo for my game!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 18, 2013)

Kip said:


> Thank you very much! it takes a lot of pressure off me when i can get to request whenever i feel :> I promise yours wont take too long though XD



You always make mine in a timely manner so I'm not worried about it.
I know you'll make it look great so I'm not worried about how long it takes.


----------



## WeiMoote (Mar 27, 2013)

Did you get over your artist's block yet?

...I know how you feel, man; artists block stinks.


----------



## Kip (Mar 27, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Did you get over your artist's block yet?
> 
> ...I know how you feel, man; artists block stinks.



Sadly not . It'll prolly sometime after i finish my game. I think that's what's causing it.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 27, 2013)

I know you is struggling now and probably not taking new requests right now..

But I have another request and I am willing to wait forever so no rush.

You should draw me Spyro the Dragon. Please and thank you <3

In the mean time, here's a happy picture to cheer you up:


----------



## Kip (Mar 28, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I know you is struggling now and probably not taking new requests right now..
> 
> But I have another request and I am willing to wait forever so no rush.
> 
> ...



Sure! no prob. BTW i love the picture, its suu relaxin', where did you get it?! Can't wait to get that mask on new leaf X)


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 28, 2013)

Kip said:


> Sure! no prob. BTW i love the picture, its suu relaxin', where did you get it?! Can't wait to get that mask on new leaf X)



I found it on Tumblr lol.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is a little K.K. Slider to cheer you up!






And some AC footage!





And some Boxart!


----------



## Kip (Mar 28, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Here is a little K.K. Slider to cheer you up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that K.K. gif
Ahaha after watching the video i just realized how much i used to be like rover!

I can feel the my artist block fading now that I've finished my game :> 
Thank you everyone for being so supportive ^u^


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 30, 2013)

I'll always be supportive.
It's part of being a person born under the zodiac sign of Pisces!


----------



## Kip (Mar 31, 2013)

I finally broke out of artist block i think! i will try to finish my remaining request now!


----------



## Kip (Mar 31, 2013)

I finished your request Garrett x50 cal! I hope it isn't disappointing (especially after waiting so long)

I might have become rusty over the long period of time.




Law and Luffy. They are epicly epic, specially since they're allied.

Hope its not too bland.


----------



## comic321 (Mar 31, 2013)

Ooh!  Ooh! Am I next?


----------



## Kip (Mar 31, 2013)

Maybe :3


----------



## comic321 (Mar 31, 2013)

>:3 such teasing is bad for my health


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 1, 2013)

Kip said:


> I finished your request Garrett x50 cal! I hope it isn't disappointing (especially after waiting so long)
> 
> I might have become rusty over the long period of time.
> 
> ...


It's....it's....beautiful! Trafalgar law is pretty epic even if his power is really really weird haha


----------



## WeiMoote (Apr 1, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> It's....it's....beautiful! Trafalgar law is pretty epic even if his power is really really weird haha



You still haven't lost your touch!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 1, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> You still haven't lost your touch!


That was supposed to be directed towards Kip, right? LOL


----------



## Kip (Apr 1, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> It's....it's....beautiful! Trafalgar law is pretty epic even if his power is really really weird haha



Glad ya like it!  and yeah, he has one of the strangest Devil Fruit powers. Its overpowered! i still like it though haha.


----------



## Kip (Apr 3, 2013)

*facepalm* *facepalm* *facepalm* *facepalm* *facepalm* *facepalm*


I'm sorry comic ;-; the picture file got corrupted. It didn't turn out as "intense" as i wanted it to...
I wanted to make better effects but i realized how much i suck at them!! *bashes keyboard*
The worst part is that it took a LONG time  just to make this...






That's the thing with my drawings its like someone in a kitchen trying to cook different recipes and hope they don't burn once they enter the oven. So i don't know when a good meal is coming out ;-;


----------



## comic321 (Apr 3, 2013)

Actually, this is STILL AMAZING! I LIKE IT! Thanks Kip!


----------



## Kip (Apr 4, 2013)

comic321 said:


> Actually, this is STILL AMAZING! I LIKE IT! Thanks Kip!



You sure? if so I'm very pleased that you like it ;u;


----------



## comic321 (Apr 4, 2013)

Im serious! This is great! Thank you!


----------



## WeiMoote (Apr 10, 2013)

So, what request is next?


----------



## Kip (Apr 10, 2013)

Keldeo, you, Trundle, then MDofDarkheart.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh thank god, you didn't forget about mine.
*smiles*


----------



## Kip (Apr 11, 2013)

Course not! I'm just crowded with thing at the moment ^-^; i have started keldeo's though!


----------



## Kip (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry everyone! I've been going really slow. I'm going to have to draw the rest of the request simple so that i can get to everyones in a better amount of time.


----------



## WeiMoote (Apr 15, 2013)

Kip said:


> Sorry everyone! I've been going really slow. I'm going to have to draw the rest of the request simple so that i can get to everyones in a better amount of time.



If it helps, can I change my request, if you're not in the middle of it?


----------



## Kip (Apr 15, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> If it helps, can I change my request, if you're not in the middle of it?



Nah your request is fine! I haven't gotten to it yet though :X


----------



## Kip (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry this took so long Keldeo!

(was posted in wrong thread for a little while)


----------



## WeiMoote (Apr 18, 2013)

Kip said:


> I'm sorry this took so long Keldeo!
> 
> (was posted in wrong thread for a little while)



Really nice; I like how you did Punchy and Mitzi.


----------



## Kip (Apr 18, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Really nice; I like how you did Punchy and Mitzi.



Thankya! Your request is up next. I think i may start it tonight :>


----------



## WeiMoote (Apr 19, 2013)

Kip said:


> Thankya! Your request is up next. I think i may start it tonight :>



Cool!


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2013)

I finished it! sorry for the long long wait. Happy super belated... birthday.





I hope its good enough and i hope i didn't butcher the character!


----------



## WeiMoote (Apr 27, 2013)

Kip said:


> I finished it! sorry for the long long wait. Happy super belated... birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is SUPER AWESOME! Thank you!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm next right?


----------



## Kip (Apr 28, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> This is SUPER AWESOME! Thank you!


Np, Glad ya like it!


@MDofdarkheart
I think so! I'm still not sure what to draw yet. Or how to draw it.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

Just make an anime version of me and a thought bubble with an anime version pumpkin in it.
It'd be okay for me.


----------



## Kip (Apr 28, 2013)

Okay, i think i know what draw now :>


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 28, 2013)

It's an 'In Memory' type image for me.
I just really want it to look amazing, that's why I asked you.


----------



## Kip (May 4, 2013)

I don't remember what pumpkin looked like and the picture is gone D:


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 4, 2013)

Pumpkin was an short haired orange tiger stripe tabby cat with an "M" shaped mark on his forehead.


----------



## Kip (May 6, 2013)

ok. i started your request. please not that i SUCK at drawing realistic animals.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 7, 2013)

As long as you can make it look good, draw it anyway that you need to.


----------



## Eirynfox (May 12, 2013)

nice work kip


----------



## Kip (May 12, 2013)

Thankya Eiryn!

Sorry for taking so long MD i think i have a mild/semi artist block. I feel like drawing but every time i try, i mess it up or make it look bad.

I will finish it though!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 13, 2013)

You know that I will wait for however long it takes Kip.
Don't burn yourself out again because of me.


----------



## Kip (May 15, 2013)

Thank you! I will try to make it look good!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 16, 2013)

I know you will Kip.


----------



## WeiMoote (May 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Kip!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 25, 2013)

Happy belated birthday Kip!


----------



## Kip (May 25, 2013)

Aww thank you guys!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 25, 2013)

Your welcome Kip!
*hands Kip a cupcake*


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 25, 2013)

Kip we haven't spoken in forever. Also are you still doing requests? I have another one and you can get to it whenever you are ready.

Can you draw Kid Cat riding on top of Duosion (the pokemon)? If that's too complicated you can just draw them in a simple scene together.

Thanks <4


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 26, 2013)

Kip is still working on my request LoveMcQueen but I'm sure that once he is done with mine that he'll take more.
Kip never likes to deny a request from a friend.


----------



## WeiMoote (May 26, 2013)

I showed a friend the requests Kip done for me. He liked them.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 26, 2013)

I spread my Kip art through my different accounts but I always save them to my Photobucket or DeviantArt account first.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I spread my Kip art through my different accounts but I always save them to my Photobucket or DeviantArt account first.


----------



## Kip (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm SOOOO sorry ;-; i keep forgettin about this thread! I haven't forgotten your requests though :>

MD i almost have yours done.
My SD card was lost for awhile (it had the sketch on it) I recently found it and now I've made a lot of progress. The picture is a bit bland though D: I think taking such long a break has degraded my skills!

I think i can draw Kid Cat and Duosion. This'll be interesting X)


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll be glad to see anything you do Kip.
If it is Bland than that's okay.
I can always Photo edit it on Photobucket and credit you for it.


----------



## Kip (Jun 12, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I'll be glad to see anything you do Kip.
> If it is Bland than that's okay.
> I can always Photo edit it on Photobucket and credit you for it.



Thank you ^-^

thanks for waiting, i finally finished it! But even after hours of drawing it, it still turned out like this 






I've gotten rusty and uncreative so when i get the time i wanna spend hours polishing my skills!

I spent most of the time drawing the cat ;-; i suck at animals!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jun 15, 2013)

PM it to me please so I can get it tomorrow when I get online.
Thank you! It's prefect.


----------



## Kip (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm very glad you're pleased with it!


----------



## WeiMoote (Jul 3, 2013)

So, what requests do you have left?


----------



## Kip (Jul 6, 2013)

Oops, i was away for awhile. Ummm i forget, there are a few listed on the first page that i still have left to do.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jul 7, 2013)

Can you make QR art for NewLeaf? *asking because I really want certain faceboards and can't find them.*


----------



## Kip (Jul 8, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Can you make QR art for NewLeaf? *asking because I really want certain faceboards and can't find them.*



I would but i don't have the game :<


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jul 9, 2013)

That's okay, I just wanted to spread the Kip art love into my game.
Guess I'll wait on that.


----------



## Kip (Jul 20, 2013)

Aww :> I do too. I have a feeling i won't ever be able to get the game    :     |


Sorry its taking so long LoveMcQueen D: I haven't finished your request yet cause I've been programming my games so they can get released before my deadline... It prolly wouldn't matter if missed it though


----------



## Kip (Jan 22, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhh it feels great to finish a drawing.
After MONTHS of delay i have finally finished your request LoveMcqueen!






Also I'm still not taking requests at the moment, mainly cause a still have some to finish. And i won't accept reserved requests


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 22, 2014)

Kip said:


> Ahhhhhhhh it feels great to finish a drawing.
> After MONTHS of delay i have finally finished your request LoveMcqueen!
> 
> 
> ...



Aww! Kippers, I love it! Thank you!


----------



## quadrophenia (Jan 24, 2014)

Ahhh edited message, just saw you said you weren't taking any more requests, sorry my bad!


----------



## Kip (Feb 4, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Aww! Kippers, I love it! Thank you!


I'm glad ya like it!



quadrophenia said:


> Ahhh edited message, just saw you said you weren't taking any more requests, sorry my bad!



Super late reply.

Its okay, I may be taking them soon though!


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 4, 2014)

Can I request Filbert, Hazel, and Sheldon? :3


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Feb 14, 2014)

Can I request Rosie dressed like Munchlax? Is that too weird? If not I want Rosie and Felicity, and could you draw my mayor with them if I post a picture of her?


----------

